# SB, here I come!



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Arriving into John Wayne, Sat around Noon. Conference starts Sunday evening at 5:30. If I dont make it before, I have plenty of time to make the drive as I meet my wife in SFO on Wednesday after the conference ends, Tues. 

John, you still have that purrty '02 M coupe on the floor? The one with the big green bow on it? Think CPO even though there's only 1900 miles on it.

I need to drive one and see if we'll be rollin back instead of flying. :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> *Arriving into John Wayne, Sat around Noon. Conference starts Sunday evening at 5:30. If I dont make it before, I have plenty of time to make the drive as I meet my wife in SFO on Wednesday after the conference ends, Tues.
> 
> John, you still have that purrty '02 M coupe on the floor? The one with the big green bow on it? Think CPO even though there's only 1900 miles on it.
> 
> I need to drive one and see if we'll be rollin back instead of flying. :thumbup: *


Excellent News!

I look forward to the visit!!!

That M Coupe is long gone, but I'll find somethin gto send you 
home in.



I'll be working every day from here on through tuesday...


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

*Woops*

Woops- I just noticed that the M Coupe I was looking at was at another California dealer.:eeps:

I uhhhh.... I mean, I DO look fwd to meeting you.. as you like to say "in vivio"(?)


----------

